# My Leatherface static prop



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

I just finished him up ,I had to use my sons crappy camera because mine is hiding from me so sorry for the not so good images ,btw he stands 6 foot 8


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Most excellent!


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats cool
his apron rocks ..like the little faces in it.
nice hands too


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I don't know, that thing is pretty gross if you ask me. Ugly and quite eerie. Unless that's what you were going for....in that case GREAT JOB!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice !!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He's pretty menacing looking, good job!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Very Cool leatherface!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Did you make this prop with pvc pipes?


----------



## MrNightmare (Feb 18, 2010)

Increadible! Love this prop! Great Job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, looks just like ol leatherface, i'm sure the kids will love him....or he THEM!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent job, evil!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

SuhWeet!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great the height really works well.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice prop. Good scary eyes. I too like the apron.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## TrailofDarkness (Feb 20, 2010)

HAHAH! BILL AND TED!!! Be Excellent to Each Other! HAHA


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to focus on the tv with him leering over my shoulder


----------

